# perder aquella mujer/perder a aquella mujer



## Macloncha

Con el verbo perder, cuando se refiere a personas, ¿tiene que llevar siempre la preposición "a"? La frase completa es: "Le daba pena perder aquella mujer"


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Yo diría sí, necesita llevar la 'a'.


----------



## gengo

I feel strange telling this to a native Spanish speaker, but I believe the reason the A personal is required here is that without it the sentence could be ambiguous.  That is, "aquella mujer" could be interpreted as either the object or the subject, and using the A personal makes it clear that it is the object.

¿Me expliqué?


----------



## BELLITA

Si, debe llevar 'a'.


----------



## Macloncha

Eso pensaba yo, pero esta frase la he leido en un libro que se supone ha pasado por un corrector y aunque me parecía que estaba mal quería asegurarme. Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Agró

Macloncha said:


> Eso pensaba yo, pero esta frase la he leido en un libro que se supone ha pasado por un corrector y aunque me parecía que estaba mal quería asegurarme. Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


Es que hay cada corrector...

Le daba pena perder a aquella mujer

No veo cómo "aquella mujer" puede ser sujeto.

Aquella mujer le daba pena perder (?).


----------



## Pinairun

El sujeto de la oración es "perder a aquella mujer".


----------



## dexterciyo

El sujeto es el infinitivo, ¿no?


----------



## Pinairun

El sujeto no es solo el infinitivo, sino la oración sustantiva "perder a aquella mujer".


----------



## Luceni

Perder algo.
Perder _*a*_ alguien.


----------



## ErOtto

Aunque no responde a la pregunta, pero para complementar la cita:



Luceni said:


> Perder algo.
> Perder _*a*_ alguien.


 
En principio es correcto, con una excepción. También se puede perder *a algo* si el significado de perder es "no ganar". Véase aqui.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## ((Diablo))

It is the same thing if you say here in my country and in the books mean the same.
the phrase will be understood grammatically perfect .


----------



## Luceni

ErOtto said:


> Aunque no responde a la pregunta, pero para complementar la cita:
> 
> 
> 
> En principio es correcto, con una excepción. También se puede perder *a algo* si el significado de perder es "no ganar". Véase aqui.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto



Cierto, pero parece que aquí están preguntando por _perder _con el significado de _*extraviar* _o _*ser privado de*. _En ese caso:

1) Perder algo

2) Perder *a *alguien.

Cuando _perder _significa _*no ganar* _puede usarse con cuatro preposiciones:

1) no ganar en un juego:* a, en*_.
_   "Perdí _al _póquer"
   "Se mató de un tiro en la sien al perder _en_ la ruleta rusa"

2) si el complemento expresa la diferencia en el marcador o en el tanteo: *por, de*.
    "Francia pierde en baloncesto frente a España por 86-66"
    "Francia pierde por / de veinte puntos frente a España"


----------



## Wellow

Hola foreros,

¿"Le daba pena perder aquella mujer" ?

Si "aquella mujer" es el objeto directo del verbo perder (en infinitivo) la frase debería ser:- 

"Le daba pena perder a aquella mujer" 

Es decir, A ALGUIEN le daba pena perder a aquella mujer" y "perder es un verbo transitivo" (perder a alguien o algo) y existe una persona , no mencionada, a quien le da pena perder a la mujer.

A= marcador de objeto directo

También existe la posibilidad (de) que "a aquella mujer" es el objeto indirecto del verbo DAR :

"a aquella mujer le daba pena perder."

¿Perder ahora es un verbo intransitivo? Perder (algo no mencionado: ¿un juego?)

A= marcador de objeto indirecto.

Así que para mí hay un error en la frase original.

Sin más contexto opino que también hay ambigüedad.

¿Qué os parece?


Saludos

Y como siempre me gustaría recibir comentarios sobre mi conocimiento
de la lengua española.


----------



## dexterciyo

Pinairun said:


> El sujeto no es solo el infinitivo, sino la oración sustantiva "perder a aquella mujer".



Es que creo que la frase puede ser interpretada de dos maneras:

1.) Le (a aquella misma mujer) daba pena *perder* a aquella mujer.
2.) Le (a otra persona) daba pena *perder a aquella mujer*.

Por si no me expliqué claramente: en el primero, se habla de que a esa mujer le da pena perder (¿perder a qué? no lo sabemos); mientras que en el segundo, una persona siente pena por perder a esa mujer.

EDIT: Me acabo de dar cuenta de que Wellow acaba de exponer lo mismo que yo.


----------



## Wellow

Acabo de pensar en esto:
No sé si es posible pero 
Si "aquella mujer" fuera la causa de la pena (de perder) que se sentía otra persona pues "aquella mujer" sería *el sujeto* del verbo DAR.

por ejemplo:-

A él le daba pena perder aquella mujer

o

A él aquella mujer le daba pena perder.


sin más contexto... 

¿Qué os parece?

Saludos


----------



## ((Diablo))

The difference of both is simple by heart 

A)"Le daba pena perder a aquella mujer" " "a quien amó tanto" (las 2 opciones marcan que ya perdió a esa mujer... en relacion a eso se me ocurrió el ejemplo). 

B)"Le daba pena perder aquella mujer" " a quien tanto amó" ( la diferencia mas determinante es que la primer oración se pronuncia más lentamente que la segunda cobrando así un sentido de sentimiento más profundo). 

The only difference is how it sounds the first one is for a novel for sure .


----------



## dexterciyo

Wellow said:


> Acabo de pensar en esto:
> No sé si es posible pero
> Si "aquella mujer" fuera la causa de la pena (de perder) que se sentía otra persona pues "aquella mujer" sería *el sujeto* *el objeto directo* del verbo DAR.
> 
> por ejemplo:-
> 
> A él le daba pena perder aquella mujer
> 
> o
> 
> A él aquella mujer le daba pena perder.
> 
> 
> sin más contexto...
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?
> 
> Saludos



_A él le daba pena perder a *aquellas mujeres*_: el objeto directo cambia de número y el verbo no, por tanto, no puede ser el sujeto.

EDIT: Retracto lo dicho, sí es el sujeto: *perder a aquella mujer*


----------



## dexterciyo

Macloncha said:


> Con el verbo perder, cuando se refiere a personas, ¿tiene que llevar siempre la preposición "a"? La frase completa es: "Le daba pena perder aquella mujer"



Sinceramente, ahora empiezo a pensar que no es del todo incorrecto este uso. Considero que el escritor decidió no añadir la preposición para evitar ambigüedades como las que hemos comentado por aquí.
Omitiendo la preposición, queda totalmente claro que _aquella mujer_ es el *objeto directo* y no el sujeto.

No estoy del todo seguro, pero creo que la RAE admite la supresión de la preposición en casos de anfibología.

Saludos.


----------



## Luceni

Dexterciyo, en esta frase sí que es incorrecto. La construcción correcta sería _Le daba pena perder _*a *_aquella mujer._

Wellow, el sujeto de la frase es la subordinada de infinitivo *perder a aquella mujer. *Toda entera.

Veamos si consigo explicarlo:

_Le daba pena _*el vagabundo *(_vagabundo _es el sujeto; lo sabemos porque si lo ponemos en plural, el verbo también cambia a plural y el sustantivo en función de sujeto y el verbo concuerdan siempre en número) ----- _Le daban pena los vagabundos._

En la frase _Le daba pena perder a aquella mujer, _*perder a aquella mujer *ocupa el mismo lugar y realiza la misma función que el sustantivo_ vagabundo _arriba. Es por eso una subordinada sustantiva, un subordinada que realiza la misma función sintáctica que un sustantivo. Como dice el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la RAE:




> *Dar*_ + algunos sustantivos abstractos como _*pena, risa, vergüenza, miedo, rabia*_, etc_ suelen ir seguidos en función de sujeto por un sustantivo o una oración subordinada que expresa la causa del sentimiento de pena, vergüenza, etc. La subordinada puede ser de infinitivo o llevar un verbo personal introducido por la conjunción _que._


 
La subordinada lleva infinitivo cuando los dos verbos se refieren a la misma persona:
_Le daba pena _(a él) _perder _(él) _a aquella mujer_

La subordinada lleva un verbo personal (en subjuntivo) introducido por _que _cuando los dos verbos se refieren a diferente persona.
_Le daba pena _(a él) _que su amigo perdiera a aquella mujer_.


----------



## dexterciyo

Luceni said:


> Dexterciyo, en esta frase sí que es incorrecto. La construcción correcta sería _Le daba pena perder _*a *_aquella mujer._
> 
> Wellow, el sujeto de la frase es la subordinada de infinitivo *perder a aquella mujer. *Toda entera.
> 
> Veamos si consigo explicarlo:
> 
> _Le daba pena _*el vagabundo *(_vagabundo _es el sujeto; lo sabemos porque si lo ponemos en plural, el verbo también cambia a plural y el sustantivo en función de sujeto y el verbo concuerdan siempre en número) ----- _Le daban pena los vagabundos._
> 
> En la frase _Le daba pena perder a aquella mujer, _*perder a aquella mujer *ocupa el mismo lugar y realiza la misma función que el sustantivo_ vagabundo _arriba. Es por eso una subordinada sustantiva, un subordinada que realiza la misma función sintáctica que un sustantivo. Como dice el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la RAE:
> 
> 
> 
> La subordinada lleva infinitivo cuando los dos verbos se refieren a la misma persona:
> _Le daba pena _(a él) _perder _(él) _a aquella mujer_
> 
> La subordinada lleva un verbo personal (en subjuntivo) introducido por _que _cuando los dos verbos se refieren a diferente persona.
> _Le daba pena _(a él) _que su amigo perdiera a aquella mujer_.



Cierto, Luceni, sí es sujeto *perder a aquella mujer*.

Pero no sé si leíste las dos interpretaciones que dimos de la frase original:

_Le daba pena perder a aquella mujer_

1.) Aquella persona sentía pena al perder.
2.) A otra persona le daba pena perder a aquella mujer.

Los sujetos son diferentes en las dos interpretaciones. Y pienso que el escritor obvió la preposición para evitar la interpretación número 1.


----------



## Pinairun

El verbo _perder_ puede ir, también, sin la preposición "a". Cuando el OD de persona es indeterminado:

(Los padres) Habían perdido un hijo en la guerra. (No se dice cuál de ellos)
(Los padres) Habían perdido al hijo mayor en la guerra. (El mayor)

Como aquí lleva el determinante "aquella" debe precederle la "a": _perder a aquella mujer._
Sería válido decir, sin embargo, _Le daba pena perder una mujer tan maravillosa._

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Pinairun: ¿Qué opinas al respecto de omitir la preposición para evitar la ambigüedad en la frase?


----------



## Wellow

Gracias Luceni 

Así que si "aquella mujer" fuera la causa de la pena (sujeto del verbo DAR) ¿podría escribir algo como?

"Aquella mujer le daba pena (a él) que perdiera (él) (algo )"

She made him feel sad that he was losing/he lost 

Eso del uso del infinitivo en frases subordinadas cuando no hay cambio
de sujeto era para mi la clave que se me olvidó. 



De hecho, gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## jmnjmn

Wellow said:


> Gracias Luceni
> 
> Así que si "aquella mujer" fuera la causa de la pena (sujeto del verbo DAR) ¿podría escribir algo como?
> 
> "Aquella mujer le daba pena (a él) que perdiera (él) (algo )"
> 
> She made him feel sad that he was losing/he lost
> 
> Eso del uso del infinitivo en frases subordinadas cuando no hay cambio
> de sujeto era para mi la clave que se me olvidó.
> 
> 
> 
> De hecho, gracias a todos
> 
> Saludos





Le daba miedo perder a aquella mujer

Si la oración principal es: Le daba miedo a aquella mujer (Le daba = verbo principal, miedo = OD, a aquella mujer = OI)
Subordinada: perder

Si la oración principal es: Le daba miedo (Le -a él/ella- = OI)  daba = verbo principal, miedo = OD)
Subordinada: perder a aquella mujer
(perder = verbo inf., a aquella mujer = OD)


----------



## dexterciyo

jmnjmn said:


> Le daba miedo perder a aquella mujer
> 
> Si la oración principal es: Le daba miedo a aquella mujer (Le daba = verbo principal, miedo = OD, a aquella mujer = OI)
> Subordinada: perder
> 
> Si la oración principal es: Le daba miedo (Le -a él/ella- = OI)  daba = verbo principal, miedo = OD)
> Subordinada: perder a aquella mujer
> (perder = verbo inf., a aquella mujer = OD)


----------



## ErOtto

jmnjmn said:


> Le daba miedo perder a aquella mujer
> 
> Si la oración principal es: Le daba miedo a aquella mujer (Le daba = verbo principal, miedo = OD, a aquella mujer = OI)
> Subordinada: perder
> 
> Si la oración principal es: Le daba miedo (Le -a él/ella- = OI) daba = verbo principal, miedo = OD)
> Subordinada: perder a aquella mujer
> (perder = verbo inf., a aquella mujer = OD)


 
Sigo pensando que, en la pregunta del hilo, se hace referencia a la segunda (subord. = perder a aquella mujer) y que no hay ambiguedad en cuanto a que, en el lenguaje oral, si nos referimos a la primera (subord. = perder) hacemos automáticamente una pausa... por lo que faltaría una coma:

Le daba miedo perder, a aquella mujer.

De hecho, para evitar cualquier posible ambiguedad, lo más normal sería decir:

A aquella mujer le daba miedo perder.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## jmnjmn

Mi mensaje no pretendía hacer referencia a la ambigüedad de la frase. 
Yo no creo que la lengua sea tan ambigua. 
Esa frase no puede ir aislada, por lo que el contexto aclarará perfectamente a qué nos referimos.

Sólo pretendía explicar el porqué de ambas posibilidades.

El cambio de orden de los elementos de la oración que propones me parece perfecto. Creo, además, que en muchos casos de consultas del foro deberíamos usar más a menudo el orden de los elementos como factor para solventar dudas. Si alguna característica tiene el castellano, es su flexibilidad. ;-)


----------



## ErOtto

jmnjmn said:


> Mi mensaje no pretendía hacer referencia a la ambigüedad de la frase.


 
No me refería a tí. 
Pero aparece varias veces a lo largo del hilo, por ejemplo en



dexterciyo said:


> Pinairun: ¿Qué opinas al respecto de omitir la preposición para evitar la ambigüedad en la frase?


 
@Littledexter: tampoco va por tí... es solo un ejmplo. 




jmnjmn said:


> El cambio de orden de los elementos de la oración que propones me parece perfecto. Creo, además, que en muchos casos de consultas del foro deberíamos usar más a menudo el orden de los elementos como factor para solventar dudas...


 
Gracias. Pienso igual que tú al respecto. De hecho, procuro usar ese tipo de ejemplos siempre que puedo.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Pinairun

dexterciyo said:


> Pinairun: ¿Qué opinas al respecto de omitir la preposición para evitar la ambigüedad en la frase?


 
Que no veo la ambigüedad por ningún lado, sino una incorrección por la falta de preposición.

Jugando con la posibilidad de cambiar el orden de los elementos, podemos formar distintas frases.

_*1.* _
_Le daba miedo perder a aquella mujer._
_Perder a aquella mujer le daba miedo._
Ambas significan que él/ella tenía miedo de que aquella mujer lo/la abandonara. 

El análisis sintáctico es igual para las dos:
Sujeto de la oración principal = (Oración sustantiva) Perder a aquella mujer
Le = OI de _daba (a él)_
daba = verbo principal
miedo = OD de _daba_.

Subordinada sustantiva:
Perder = Verbo en infinitivo
a aquella mujer = OD de perder.

*2.*
_A aquella mujer le daba miedo perder._
_Perder le daba miedo a aquella mujer._
Ambas significan que la mujer tenía miedo de perder (ser vencida en una competición deportiva, perder en un juego de azar, perder en un juicio, etc.)

El análisis sintáctico es igual para las dos:
Perder = Infinitivo, sujeto
le = OI de _daba_
daba = verbo principal
miedo = OD de _daba_
a aquella mujer = OI de _daba_.

Los significados de 1 y 2 no tienen nada que ver el uno con el otro. Las frases, sin embargo, contienen las mismas palabras.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

No quiero ser terco y repetitivo, pero en la frase _le daba pena perder a aquella mujer_ sigo viendo dos posibles interpretaciones. En español se sabe que no es inusual cambiar la posición de los elementos: _a ella le da miedo asomarse al balcón_, _asomarse al balcón le da miedo a ella_; por lo que no veo la necesidad de negar ambas interpretaciones.

Por supuesto, el contexto ayudará a resolver esta duda: si el *le* es anafórico o catafórico.


----------

